# Can anyone identify this jig?



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I bought this jig at an auction. I think it is for a router.

A very respected woodworker sold his home, and moved south to Florida. He is also very smart, I still don't know why I stay here on Northern NY, must be all the Maple and Black Walnut I can get here. It was great to see his tools bring high prices, sad to loose a woodworker, also would be such an insult to him if his tools went cheap.

This jig was in a box with other tools for turning. It is very well made, and I don't want to disrespect him by leaving it on a shelf. 

If you can tell me what it is, I promise I'll make something with it! Or give it to someone, but I rarely get rid of tools. I need a bigger garage, and another basement.

I tried to attach 3 pics from different angles, all it would upload was this one, and it turned it sideways. I'll Try again (4th try) if this isn't enough

Thanks in advance


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the 'sideways' thing happens if you take the photo with a phone camera?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Possibly a platform to use a router as a planer?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, my guess is that it's a table that straddles the bed of his lathe. Did you get the lathe? Probably quite useless if that's what it is and you didn't buy his lathe. It will probably only fit that model.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Bill and Charley. It looks like there is a board missing that slides in the grooves that the router would sit on. That part in the picture would go on the lathe bed and then the turning chucked and the router board slides into the grooves after.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with Charley, the side showing in the photo is the underside and that underside drops onto a lathe bed so there is part of the jig missing if that is all that you got, those things are made to do a particular job so without the rest of it and without that workpiece being milled with it then I'd use it as fireplace filler. N


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Carlswoodturning said:


> I bought this jig at an auction. I think it is for a router.
> 
> A very respected woodworker sold his home, and moved south to Florida. He is also very smart, I still don't know why I stay here on Northern NY, must be all the Maple and Black Walnut I can get here. It was great to see his tools bring high prices, sad to loose a woodworker, also would be such an insult to him if his tools went cheap.
> 
> ...


could be a tennen jig for cutting leg's ?? useing a router and base plate with beiring on each end of the base place so the bit run's in the middle of the wood ? i have use a smaller one the the bob and rick rosendahl used to on the router work shop ? my guess


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

First the easy one. Yes James, the pics were taken on my iPhone, I didn't know that would turn them sideways. The wonderful iPhone also just erased this message now I'm rewriting it.

I heard some talk at the auction about it being used for tenons or something similar. I have a lathe similar to the previous owners lathe, I will see if it fits.

There are grooves for a 1/4" plate to slide crossways if mounted on a lathe. I will try to get some clear pictures uploaded later this morning.

Thanks everyone for all the help.
Carl


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

To what I see, this looks like a self centering mortizing jig. 
The pieces in the middle side (the center screw being the pivoting center) so that the center piece blocks the piece to mortice between the two internal vertical pieces.
The router slides on the two sides (the higher ones)
I am not to be clear but I am quite sure of this. Let me some time to get pictures of one of these.

Jean Claude


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a drawing of the jig in use:

(I am not I posted the image corectly!)

Jean Claude


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jclaude said:


> Here is a drawing of the jig in use:
> 
> (I am not I posted the image corectly!)
> 
> Jean Claude


Well done Jean as you look to be correct, but it does also look to be a jig that was made to do just one thing, mortice a particular part, so there are some ideas there about how is was made, N


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

I t is more generic than you think; it can adapt to many thickness of wood. If you give me you private email I will send you the complete story.

Jean-Claude






neville9999 said:


> Well done Jean as you look to be correct, but it does also look to be a jig that was made to do just one thing, mortice a particular part, so there are some ideas there about how is was made, N


----------

